# Help me! Integral in DG of Maurizio Pollini



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

good morning to you! forgive me but I would like to know if anyone can recommend me a RELIABLE site on which it is still possible to buy the box (unfortunately in limited edition) Maurizio Pollini - Complete Recordings on DG (55CD, DG, 2016).
I would be interested in new but in sites like ebay or amazon the prices are now very high and beyond my reach (ranging from 350 euros upwards) ... I don't say that I would like to have it with a low but at least reasonable price! who can help me? thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kolberg said:


> good morning to you! forgive me but I would like to know if anyone can recommend me a RELIABLE site on which it is still possible to buy the box (unfortunately in limited edition) Maurizio Pollini - Complete Recordings on DG (55CD, DG, 2016).
> I would be interested in new but in sites like ebay or amazon the prices are now very high and beyond my reach (ranging from 350 euros upwards) ... I don't say that I would like to have it with a low but at least reasonable price! who can help me? thanks


If you use this number: 0028947963158 
You can search all the sites you want, that's as far as I can go.
Happy searching. I see one on eBay for €300


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

already seen that of 300 euros on ebay, but as I said the price is still too high for me ... up to 200 euros, plus I can't get there ... thanks anyway


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

could this site be reliable?
https://www.imusic.dk/music/0028947963158/maurizio-pollini-2016-complete-recordings-on-dg-cd


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Discogs lists a couple starting at $255.

https://www.discogs.com/Maurizio-Pollini-Complete-Recordings-On-Deutsche-Grammophon/release/11161689

A bunch on Amazon between $250 and $600.

https://www.amazon.com/Pollini-Complete-Recordings-Deutsche-Grammophon/dp/B01JNP1GTG


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Just be patient and keep trying Ebay or a local free-ads site. Usually such boxes pop up somewhere at cheap prices. But it is annoying that sometimes these releases are sold out quickly and then become hard to find.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Kolberg said:


> already seen that of 300 euros on ebay, but as I said the price is still too high for me ... up to 200 euros, plus I can't get there ... thanks anyway


https://www.bookspot.nl/muziek/complete-recordings-on-deutsche-gra-maurizio-pollini-0028947963158

One here for € 171


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

thank you very much for the help above all ... 171 euros would be more than good but I should have a guarantee that the box is still in stock and that I will be able to pay with paypal to be covered in the event of fraud .. I will try in any case to contact someone on that site to get these guarantees..unfortunately in Italy the box literally snapped up and sold out very soon!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kolberg said:


> thank you very much for the help above all ... 171 euros would be more than good but I should have a guarantee that the box is still in stock and that I will be able to pay with paypal to be covered in the event of fraud .. I will try in any case to contact someone on that site to get these guarantees..unfortunately in Italy the box literally snapped up and sold out very soon!


It's out of stock and as far as I know only credit card accepted.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There are a lot of smaller Pollini boxes, at normal prices. In the last year I picked up the Beethoven and Chopin boxes for probably $40 total. Buying a few of these might be cheaper than shelling for the complete box. Not to mention that a streaming subscription would be cheaper still.


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

I would be right if you were interested only in a small part of the pollen recordings, but in reality all its discography at least until the early 90s I find it both from an interpretative point of view but above all of excellent quality ... so


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Some eBay sellers invite offers. The high prices that are being asked for this set (not that high, in fact, for so many CDs) will make it slow to sell and are sometimes set automatically to track other prices - so sometimes sellers are happy to respond to a genuine offer.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.hbdirect.com/album/3207459-maurizio-pollini-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-maurizio-pollini-piano-55-cds.html#

Another one in the US?


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

friend thank you again for the information ... I had already seen this listing and the price would be pure good but then they add more than 150 dollars for shipping here in Italy plus other taxes and therefore anyway it would be outside my small reach ! I repeat that I can go up to a maximum of 200-220 euros, which is however already a very exaggerated price if we consider only that a year ago here in Italy this beautiful box cost just 75 euros!


----------

